# Epiphone Sg pickguard



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

hey im looking for a new pickguard for my sg... i was looking for something like diamond plate or something like that i check evil bay but they only had gibsons and the gibson sg pickguard is a bit different then the epiphones... anyone know where to get one? maybe a shop or a different website?

thanks:rockon2:


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

esp_dsp said:


> hey im looking for a new pickguard for my sg... i was looking for something like diamond plate or something like that i check evil bay but they only had gibsons and the gibson sg pickguard is a bit different then the epiphones... anyone know where to get one? maybe a shop or a different website?
> 
> thanks:rockon2:


diamond plate?


----------

